# another weed ID.



## msa151

what could this be?
And treatment?
I am in Central IL


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

dandylion?


----------



## Dawgvet

Yes, looks like Dandelion.


----------



## pennstater2005

Weed B Gon with the orange cap.


----------



## msa151

this one?
https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weeds/ortho-weed-b-gon-weed-killer-lawns-concentrate2?bvstate=pg:3/ct:r


----------



## pennstater2005

Yep. Except buy it here. That's a concentrate so you'll need a pump sprayer. Read the label for mix rates, waterproof time, and temperature restrictions, etc.

If you're spraying this over larger areas I believe the re seed wait period is 4 weeks.


----------



## msa151

Thanks. Found it even cheaper at Walmart and amazon: (just sharing it for reference in case anyone else is looking)
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ortho-Weed-B-Gon-MAX-Plus-Crabgrass-Control-Weed-Killer-for-Lawns-Concentrate-32oz/23565895?u1=ebs2511203557sbe&oid=699987.1&wmlspartner=AysPbYF8vuM&sourceid=16810520553949141031&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## msa151

So, I did 1 application. That killed some but many are still present. Been about 10 days now.
Any suggestions please?
Thought about using 2,4 D? https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Killer-Control-Broad-Leaf/dp/B0072289CA/ref=sr_1_17?keywords=Quinclorac&qid=1568519641&sr=8-17


----------



## Movingshrub

Ortho Weed B-Gon has 2,4-D amine. Dandelions die if you look at them too hard. They are the gold standard for easy to kill. Wait a few days and spray it again.


----------



## Robpin

I prefer to use a long screwdriver to loosen the soil and just pull or dig them out. Save the chemicals for more difficult weeds.


----------

